# Dressage that makes you wonder



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Tag a long





Not just for horses





I know it's not real (lol)





How far will she go in ten years?





Pony demonstrating fancy movement known as Airs Above The Ground





Another fancy movement called The Drunken Sailor





Yet another one, Reverse Collected Canter





Enjoy : )


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Camel's a little bit ewe necked!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

hahaha u find the best videos


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol Thanks


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, in that first vid, I honestly thought the pony was going to get stepped on a time or two.

And that little girl is good. Push button horse or not, it takes some talent to sit that animated trot bareback.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That camel was amazing! Tempi changes and all. WoW!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the camel!

they have awesome eyelashes that are to die for =D


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> That camel was amazing! Tempi changes and all. WoW!


Those weren't changes... camels pace naturally. :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I loved the camel!! I never knew thay could canter...then to do Tempi changes!! LOL


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Those weren't changes... camels pace naturally. :wink:


Um, camels can't trot. They can still lope and you can't do tempi changes in a pace. The canter is still a lateral movement as opposed to a diagonal movement, so yes, he's doing tempi changes.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha - that Dressage Fail video (drunken sailor) is my most favorite, ever!


----------



## showjumper007 (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow that pony was soo cute


----------



## amandaisepic (Nov 4, 2010)

In the first video--what a good horse to do 1-tempi changes around a corner with a mini-me stuck to its side!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Your first video of the pony made me more emotional than I want to admit. That was too friggin cute! I love it!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I love the camel dressage video. All I can say is I don't see either of my camels running around the field doing that.


----------

